# Happy Birthday, Kayelle!



## Cheryl J (Dec 22, 2014)

Have a wonderful day!  Looking forward to hearing about SousChef's plans for your birthday!  

May this be the beginning of another great year.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2014)

Have a great day!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday, dear Kayelle!!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday and Party On!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy, healthy birthday and year ahead for you. (or is it to you? One of this days I'll learn English)


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Kayelle!

Have a great day.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes, have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 22, 2014)

Have a Happy One!!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone!

 I had a lovely day out to lunch with Steve at a favorite restaurant watching the surfers. For our birthdays we always order each other this best cheesecake ever!  
https://www.collinstreet.com/pages/online_bakery_gift/white_chocolate_cheesecake?previous_url_id=0


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 22, 2014)

Hauoli la hanau Kayelle!
(is it Steve's b-day too?)
That cheesecake looks awesome, 
you had me at Macadamia nut


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks Kgirl. No, Steve's b day is in May. We order the cheese cake for each other. OMG..even if I baked I couldn't do a better b day cheesecake!


----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday Kayelle

Josie


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 23, 2014)

_Happy Burfday Kayelle!_

Merry Christmas too!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 23, 2014)

Have heard of Collinstreet.  Don't they make famous fruitcake too?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Have heard of Collinstreet.  Don't they make famous fruitcake too?



They make excellent fruitcake!

It is cheaper to buy it from them than it is to make it at home and they do a wonderful job.  My only complaint is all of the mail they send out through the year to make sure you do not forget to place another order!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 23, 2014)

♪♫♥ (,) ♫♪♥♪
...~.| |~ ♪ ♫ Happy ♫ ♪
.....{░♥░} ♫ ♪ Belated ~ ♪ 
...{░♥░♥░} ♫ Birthday ♪ ♫
.{░♥░♥░♥░}
\¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤/ ♫ ♪ Kayelle! ♪ ♫

(Sorry I'm late; I've been having trouble with my account.)


----------



## JoAnn L. (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorry I missed your special day. Happy belated Birthday.


----------

